# Rescues in london??



## nvenoml (Dec 6, 2008)

do you know of any ferret rescues in london? My ferret passed away and I wanted to foster one for my remaining ferret as she is lonely.

Hope you can help x


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

MSN Groups Closure Notice
07952958219
i just read your post maybe this will help
sorry that links no use


----------



## Ratty Loving Monster (Mar 9, 2009)

The London Ferret Rescue

(was Feltham Ferret Rescue) Feltham, London - 0208 8986220

Committed to rehoming and caring for those too old to rehome, so they can live out their days

in comfort and with security.

email - [email protected]

I hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## nvenoml (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks guys x


----------

